# 30 day event monitoring 93271-2



## aksnarr (Aug 4, 2009)

How many times in a 30 day period can a physician bill these codes?

The CPT does not indicate limitations as it does for 93228 and 93229 (bill once in a 30 day period), but the manufacturer of these devices is indicating once in 30 days on their website.  I do not see the term "once in 30 days" noted in the LCD either, but will review once more.

Anybody? andrea.snarr@pmc.hma.org


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 4, 2009)

*93271*

In your CPT if you look at 93268 it indicates per 30 day period of time before the semi colon. The semi colon indicates that it carries through to the following indented procedures which includes 93271 and 93272. So, they too, would be per 30 day periods. So 93271 would read:

Wearable patient activated electrocardiographic rhythm derived event recording with presymptom memory loop, 24-hour attended monitoring, per 30 day period of time; monitoring, receipt of transmissions, and analysis. 

Does this help?


----------



## aksnarr (Aug 5, 2009)

*30 day event monitoring 93271-93272*

If the patient has an event every other day during the 30 day period, can the cardiologist turn in a report and charge every other day or is he to report only once per 30 day period? I understand that these codes are covered under the 93268, but 93268 isnt clear either how many times you can report and charge for events during that one 30 day period.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 5, 2009)

*93271*

My understanding is you can only report these once in a 30 day period, no matter the number of readings.

Here's what CPT assistant says:

The 93268-93271 series of codes should be reported for event recorders that possess "memory loop technology." These recorders provide physicians with a rhythm strip of a patient's cardiac rhythm "prior" (presymptom) and/or "subsequent" (postsymptom) to the symptomology that prompted the patient to activate the device.

Report this series of codes when the following components of this service are performed: hook-up, patient instruction, recording, monitoring, physician interpretation of rhythm strips obtained (regardless of number) during a 30-day period of time, and preparation of a written report.




CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990–2009 American Medical Association. All Rights Reserved


----------



## rmhmsm3x (Jul 28, 2011)

*Modifier*

And if I understand you all correctly then it's billed once in a 30 day period and if a different Dr reads it then I use 93272 with no modifer, right??


----------

